# Car portraits?



## BuZzZeRkEr (Apr 16, 2009)

When I'm not shooting product, weddings, or portraits I like to shoot cars and motorcycles. This particular client was very cool I got about 20 pictures out of the shoot, but heres a couple..if anyone is interested I can post more.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Apr 16, 2009)

Love the license plate.

Looks from the photo like you should have rushed out when you were finished and taken a few of the sunset.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 16, 2009)

The license plate is really sweet!

These are pretty intense shots, i'm not a huge fan of the HDR I don't think it works well it makes them look cluttered, but that's just my opinion. I'm sure he loved them.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Apr 16, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> The license plate is really sweet!
> 
> These are pretty intense shots, i'm not a huge fan of the HDR I don't think it works well it makes them look cluttered, but that's just my opinion. I'm sure he loved them.


 
I brushed the background in the second one...i was thinking it was kind of distracting, but added some needed texture...although it might be a little loud (looking cluttered).  The lens flair in the second one is also distracting...I need to remove it before client sees it.  Still got some touch ups to do before final product.


----------



## LynziMarie (Apr 16, 2009)

grrrrrrrrowl

that's a beautiful car 

you did a great job!! LOVE it!


----------



## elemental (Apr 16, 2009)

I think he'll love those (and in the end, that's what matters, right?). The processing really underscores the intensity of the car, especially in the first. It looks like some sort of otherworldly monster.

That looks like one mean Evo, but at the same time tastefully done. Kudos to both of you.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 16, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## jedi32277 (Apr 18, 2009)

nice pics, just dont like the car lol.  cant stand the new front end on the evo


----------



## amkphotography (Apr 20, 2009)

These are insanely awesome!


----------



## bhop (Apr 20, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> The license plate is really sweet!
> 
> These are pretty intense shots, i'm not a huge fan of the HDR I don't think it works well it makes them look cluttered, but that's just my opinion. I'm sure he loved them.



I pretty much feel the same.  It looks like you put a lot of work into these shots, I just prefer a more natural look.  These remind me of video game graphics.  

I do love the plate and sense of dark humor the driver has, and, being an Evo fan myself, I like the car too.


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (Apr 27, 2009)

Great photos!  I assume his state requires a front license plate on vehicles?  Otherwise, I think it ruins the look of the front of the car.

I just want to say, though, that (based on his license plate) while this particular client might not mind the phrase "bound to a wheelchair"/"wheelchair-bound", many people who use wheelchairs are offended by it.  If you must mention their challenges for some reason (for instance, we can see in the photo that the man is in a wheelchair, so you didn't particularly need to mention it just like you didn't mention he was black), the PC term is "person with a disability".  (It is also the legal term.)

I just wouldn't want you to offend and turn off a potential future client by using an offensive term (just like there are offensive terms you wouldn't say for certain races/ethnicities/religions of people).


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Apr 27, 2009)

Reese's PB Luver said:


> Great photos! I assume his state requires a front license plate on vehicles? Otherwise, I think it ruins the look of the front of the car.
> 
> I just want to say, though, that (based on his license plate) while this particular client might not mind the phrase "bound to a wheelchair"/"wheelchair-bound", many people who use wheelchairs are offended by it. If you must mention their challenges for some reason (for instance, we can see in the photo that the man is in a wheelchair, so you didn't particularly need to mention it just like you didn't mention he was black), the PC term is "person with a disability". (It is also the legal term.)
> 
> I just wouldn't want you to offend and turn off a potential future client by using an offensive term (just like there are offensive terms you wouldn't say for certain races/ethnicities/religions of people).


 
thanks for the insight, the post has been edited.  i did not intend to offend anyone.  I'm glad you enjoy the pictures.


----------

